# Knew I'd seen her somewhere before...



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2022)

Uncanny!


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 1, 2022)

That's scary, the one on the left looks gruesomely frightening as well...


----------



## Bloden (Sep 1, 2022)

Be afraid.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2022)

Barrowman said:


> That's scary, the one on the left looks gruesomely frightening as well...


The one on the left is scarier because her mouth is open, which means she's probably announcing some economy-destroying policy that will plunge millions into poverty and destitution (I'm guessing  )  I hope she's been properly vetted by security before she gets anywhere near the Queen


----------



## Barrowman (Sep 1, 2022)

And there was me thinking the one on the right was the new pm in waiting…..


----------



## travellor (Sep 1, 2022)

It's a morphed picture of her, so not really fair.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 2, 2022)

Northerner said:


> The one on the left is scarier because her mouth is open, which means she's probably announcing some economy-destroying policy that will plunge millions into poverty and destitution (I'm guessing  )  I hope she's been properly vetted by security before she gets anywhere near the Queen


Why d'you think the Queen's gone AWOL and holed herself up in Balmoral for the foreseeable?


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 2, 2022)

The Queen is staying in Balmoral just to annoy Boris, who has to go there to resign from being PM, and he has to find a way of getting there without meeting any jeering Scots. Then Truss will discover the same problem...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> The Queen is staying in Balmoral just to annoy Boris, who has to go there to resign from being PM, and he has to find a way of getting there without meeting any jeering Scots. Then Truss will discover the same problem...


From HIGNFY


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 3, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> The Queen is staying in Balmoral just to annoy Boris, who has to go there to resign from being PM, and he has to find a way of getting there without meeting any jeering Scots. Then Truss will discover the same problem...



Can't wait to see welcoming party.


----------

